# 3rd September 1939



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

At 0300 today, 66 years ago, the 'Athenia' was sunk, the first in a long list of Merchant ships lost during the Second World War.

Fittingly, today is Merchant Navy Day, so if any ships or public building don't have a Red Ensign at half mast, remember and get onto them about it! I will!

Sadly, most people don't even know what the Merchant Navy was and is, never mind what a Red Ensign looks like...

(Sad)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I will have mine flying tomorrow for sure.
Hey!! Turd mate when are you joining your ship? I thought you had left already.
John


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

You are right Jim and to my shame I did not know either but I'm about to get up on the roof with a bucket of red paint.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

Great that you brought this to our attention Regards Colin


----------



## webbo56 (Aug 18, 2005)

tks for reminding me jim.(i had forgotten)unfortunately the only red duster i can sail under these days is hanging on the bulkhead in my dayroom but i still look at it and greive about a life lost
mike


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

John,
I'm flying out on Tuesday to Los Angeles, to join the 'British Pioneer' in Long Beach.
After that we're off to Basra, Iraq.
Should only be doing 4 months this time (hopefully), so should be back in January.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Have a safe flight, fair weather, and a good sailing. 
Im going out to take a picture of my Red Duster flying high,and will post it later.
John

P.S.
Check out my flag flying in the bright sunshine this morning. (Applause)


----------

